# Post Divorce Survival Techniques



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Just thought I would start a thread dedicated to ideas that can help us stretch our dollars further after coming from a much larger income base.

These have been some of my adaptations...

1. Invest in a vacuum sealer for when meats are on sale. I havent paid more than 1.99 on boneless, skinless chicken breast in over three years. I figure I save about 1000 a year easily.

2. Toaster ovens are great for small portions by yourself and also a great way to get kids started in cooking at home.

3. Avoid processed foods. IF you are going to have chicken strips etc...then make sure they arent processed. Processing adds salts and fillers.

4. All animals are on a self feeding program with at least a weeks worth of food and 2.5 gallons of water being recirculated constantly. Makes it easy to be away for a night.

5. DONT fall for the Costco trap. If you compare their prices you can often find the same in your supermarket at substantially smaller sizes. Example 50 pounds of sugar costs the same in my local store when bought in 5 pound bags...whats the point?

6 Amazon Prime. for a yearly fee you get access to free shipping in two days and the ability to check out free books and movies with over 10,000 titles. You can use the subscription service if you want. I dont. example? Toilet paper locally costs 59 cents per unit. I get the same from Amazon for 35 cents a unit and no taxes and gauranteed in two days. Its also good for gifts and such. Example I found a pair of boots that my youngest really liked. But they were 79 dollars. I got them on sale at Amazon for 29.00.
Did I mention they have a free Download, Android App and ebooks for FREE EVERY day?

7. Dont worry about gas prices. 5 cents off a gallon simply doesnt make up for the fact that you have to use gas to get there, very often ending in a wash. Save your mental energy for other things.

8. Sous Vide. Learn this cooking technique when you get the chance. It allows you to turn medium and bleh quality cuts of meat into truly special meals. example. My GF's mother had steak for the first time in 7 years because I could cook a steak that was THAT tender.The cook times are long so they lend themselves to being on all day. All you need is a crock pot and a controller. I use this one. 
Dorkfood

Notice the Amazon prime logo? 

First time cooking for your date at home? 
Your welcome...

9. Goodwill. A lot of people think "Goodwill? ICK!" but you can get new items there based on what manufacturers are willing to donate. I got pyrex mixing bowls there for half of what the stores wanted for them. Brand new. Its also a great way to get rid of clutter AND it can be deducted if you itemize.
Also a great place to get rid of anything your ex left behind...but I digress. 

10. Breakfast. Eating out prices getting you down? Try switching up some of your dates to going out for breakfast. Its cheaper and is often a good segway to fun activities afterwards.

11. Get a teabell. "Hahaha! Pft! you say! I am not a tea drinker!" I didnt say you were, BUT you can also put coffee in them and brew a single cup for about 5 or 10 cents.
Now do I have your attention? 

12. White vinegar. Get to know and love this gift from the apple tree. It can soften water, get clothes cleaner, be used as fabric softener, and is an AMAZING odor absorbant. There are entire books dedicated towards this mysterious clear fluid. Master its use and you can save a ton of money. Also fantastic for baby clothes and people who have allergies. Used as a fabric softener it leaves absolutely no smell and clothes are soft and natural. I use it because I hate smelly clothes.

okay so there are my most obvious picks.

Who's next?


----------



## Orange_Pekoe (Jan 5, 2015)

Good thread! Funny too... 
I'm googling "white vinegar tips" right now, lol.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Tear dryer sheets in half. No reason to use one entire sheet per load.

Shop at a grocery store chain that has a gas station/gas rewards points. If you're extra lucky like me, get your mom who loves you to also use your card so you get her points, too. The other day I had $2.40 off per gallon and spend under 2 bucks for over 19 gallons of gas. That's the second time that's happened in a few months.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Start your own garden, even if its only in containers. You can save big on herbs (which freeze well). Tomato and pepper plants yield big, cost little and taste better.

Stop buying onion and garlic. Stick the root end of one you were using for dinner in a nice garden soil and it will start all over for you.


----------



## LBHmidwest (Jan 3, 2014)

Groceries are on a 4-6 week cycle for sales. I never buy anything not on sale except for milk and then I use a milk rewards card. 

Pork Loin is a go to for price, I never buy hamburger unless it's in ten pound tubes for $2.99 - they'll vacuum seal for free.

You can go 4k vs 3k easily on car oil changes, read your manual, depending it can easily be more miles.

Thermostat - get it down or up depending.

Thrift stores, FB buying exchanges, city garage sales, all good bargain things.

JC Penney is really good on sales. I bought $265 of clothing for kids and I for $50 the other day with coupon, coupon from a survey, bargain shopping. It was name brand stuff that was much more on other sites.

Kill your magazines, AAA, renting movies. There is a thing called the library, car tow rarely needed.

Stop... it's hard. Stop supporting every kids sale, civic project, pick and choose til financially whole again.

Go to movie discount nights, cut cable and go Netflix, Prime and Sling. Need to watch a big game, have a pitcher at bar now and then.

Sell items. You have stuff you'll never use. Make it gone.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

Netflix and Hulu...much cheaper than Cable. 

And I should buy stock in white vinegar. I use it for everything. 

Oh, speaking of....
The absolute best way to clean your shower...
Equal parts Dawn dish washing soap (the blue kind) and white vinegar. Heat up the vinegar in the microwave. Pour both in a spray bottle. Spray your shower down with the mixture and walk away. 

In about 10 minutes go back and wash/rinse the grime away. Non toxic, cheap, and effective.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Just because I'm feeling part sassy and part angry, break up with ex girlfriend. Save money on the dates, and the upside is no guilt trips anymore lol.

Sorry couldn't resist.

Seriously though I love all these ideas. I love using my local library. What I will do is search amazon to find out what movies or books are coming out soon, then I will queue them up at the library.

Or if I'm walking thru Target and I see movies out that I want to watch, I take a picture of them, then go to the local library and put a hold request on them. 

Cooking for one person again, I might make a lasagna and then I have left overs for a few days. 

This thread did make me a little sad at first though because ex gf was very thrifty and she was good at helping us (me, her and the kids) save money.

Hope you all have a great night.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

The Library has an online service as well which allows for downloads of music and books.. 

Also through the online Library service you can order books, music and games to be sent to your local Library..


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

I have recently moved a large sum of money over into a local credit union that is giving an effective short term yeild of 1.9%. 

Not much, but there are no long term commitments and I can have it any time I want. Better than the .01% I was getting before.


----------

